# Polk monitor setup



## mobeious (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a chance to get the following 

the towers are monitor 70"s, the center is a rm-302, and the surrounds are monitor 30"s

all for $400 should i do it ? 

here they are


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As long as they are in good shape, I'd go for it. You won't find anything close for $400 with 2 tower fronts. The only thing that throws a red flag for me is that I don't think the center is matched to the fronts.

Now, if you're willing to go to bookshelves all the way around, or to increase your budget, that's a different story.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Seems like a pretty good deal. Do as much research as you can. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## MrMoyer (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## jpgolf14 (Dec 3, 2009)

Something is up with those speakers. The monitor series has a titanium colored baffle, at least in the US. The ones pictures may have been painted black. I would not buy painted speakers. This is what the Monitor 70 and 30 should look like:



















Just so you know, newegg.com often has very good deals on Polk Monitor stuff. The Monitor 70s are commonly around $150/ea on sale. The Monitor 30's are always $100/pr. So there is your $400 for new stuff. The center you would want to change anyway as it is not matched to the Monitor series. Try the CS2 center.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

jpgolf14 said:


> Something is up with those speakers. The monitor series has a titanium colored baffle, at least in the US. The ones pictures may have been painted black. I would not buy painted speakers. This is what the Monitor 70 and 30 should look like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much this in a nutshell..

I have Monitor 60s up front, 40s in back and a CS2 center run off a pioneer 819 and even tho my receiver is weak they sound great and have room for plenty more power.. 

And yea, the monitor line is ALWAYS discounted on newegg But you might save a few bucks if you bought from your seller , but I would say no, Buy the 60s , 30s, and the cs2.. dont get a garbage center channel youll regret it.. Alot more comes out of the center than ppl think.. All that new shipped to your house for about $520-$550


----------



## Krbass (Feb 13, 2010)

That is a good deal on those speakers. last year I replaced my HTiB Onkyo Speakers with Monitor 60s, cs2, monitor 30s and I have been very pleased with them. I paid about 600 at the time and also picked up a Pioneer Elite SC-05 to drive them.


----------

